# Jack Dempsey Fry - Help Needed



## GSouthAmerChic (May 12, 2020)

Hello,

I have had a 75-gallon tank with SA Cichlids for about 3 months now. 

We have two adult JDs
2 juvenile JDs
1 white devil
2 Banded Cichlids
1 MIA Bumble Bee Cat ( he is sneaky)
1 Geophagous (he is our newest addition


Over the past week our two adult JDs became a mated pair of Jack Dempseys and they have subsequently just had 500 or so fry.

I have done some research and I know that for the sank of the health and stress of the group I should remove the fry and mated pair OR move the rest of the fish friends to another tank. Which thankfully we have another one!

My Question:
Should I separate the other fish and put them in a new tank?
Should I try to catch as many babies as I can and mover the mates?

Any advice would be appreciated! The second month I got them they all got ick (we survived that) but NOW its babies that are causing a lot of the stress. :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

I would move the other fish...trying to move 500 babies doesn't sound like a good idea!


----------

